# Pipe lighters



## inxs_piper (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the online forums and fairly new to pipe smoking (a year or so). I have a question, for all of you about pipe lights. Which ones are good and which ones should I not even give a second thought?.....money is tight and I don't want to waste it on a crappy lights that's only gonna work twice.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

My recommendation would be to get a zippo with a pipe insert. You can buy a regular zippo and send it in to the factory and they will give you a pipe insert plus the old insert for free.

An Oldboy IM Corona is a great pipe lighter, but its quite expensive if money is tight.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I mostly use my zippo pipe lighter. I also like matches a lot. I used to have a xikar pipeline (think budget old boy), but even at it's more reasonable price of about $50, I still couldn't justify leaving the house with it and ended up trading it for some cigars.
In a nutshell, matches if I'm inside and have the fan off, or a zippo any other time.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Matches most of the time, a bic works well. I just picked up a Zippo pipe lighter but havent had a chance to try it. 

Lighters i have not had good luck with are Jobon and Vector, both were about $20, both worked great for a while (Jobon 3 months, Vector 8 months) and both have bad igniters. I have had a regular Zippo for years and it still works great.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the Xikar "Resource" Pipe Lighter. The Misses got it for me for Christmas last year.
Before that I used matches.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a cheap Zippo with an insert and an Old Boy. The Old Boy is a great lighter, however, I find myself using the Zippo more often than not. If money is tight, I would say you just can't go wrong with a Zippo.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

+1 on the Zippo with the pipe insert, a big plus is zippos work outside in breezy conditions.

A Bentley lighter is inexpensive and has a built in tamper, is refillable and the flint can be replaced.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I prefer butane over naptha used in regular Zippos, so I use the aftermarket Thunderbird butane insert by Vektor KGM in my Zippo.

A good disposable is the Djeep brand, which throws out a better flame than Bics.

If you want to spend some money, then I've not read one complaint about the Corona Old Boy butane lighters.

If you want to really spend some money, you can get a Dunhill, which is what the Coronas are based-on.

If money is no object, then send your butler to get you a S.T.Dupont.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Another vote for Zippo.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I have the Xikar "Resource" Pipe Lighter. The Misses got it for me for Christmas last year.
> Before that I used matches.


I got from simular to this but it's not a xikar. I got the gunmetal/silver one. It's pretty heavy and very well built. For only $20.00 I think it was a great buy. Here is the link. Monarch Pipe Lighter


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Xidar all the way


----------



## inxs_piper (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all replies, I emailed zippo about getting the pipe insert, for one of the 3 I have in my just sitting in my nightstand. If its free, great. If not it's worth a couple $ to keep the flame from charring the rim of my meer.

CWL does that thunderbird insert work well? I like the idea of butane.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine works very well and I've never gone back to the fluid pipe lighter. The guy that sells them on eBay is a really fast shipper.

I think others will chime in on using the butane aftermarket and their experiences with it.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The vertigo pipe lighter is a cheaper alternative to the corona old boy. I like those!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

CWL said:


> Mine works very well and I've never gone back to the fluid pipe lighter. The guy that sells them on eBay is a really fast shipper.
> 
> I think others will chime in on using the butane aftermarket and their experiences with it.


Yep, I'm one of them.

The best part is that they'll fit into any full sized Zippo case, so it's a great excuse to buy a new one. They take Zippo type flints (loads the same way) and holds a decent amount of fluid.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Variables said:


> I have a cheap Zippo with an insert and an Old Boy. The Old Boy is a great lighter, however, I find myself using the Zippo more often than not. If money is tight, I would say you just can't go wrong with a Zippo.


Agree 100%


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Just bought a zippo pipe lighter on amazon yesterday! Came in today!!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Not at all happy with my zippo. Dries up too fast. Never ready to light when I'm ready to smoke, always gotta go fuel it up again. When I exhaust the one can of zippo fluid, into a box it goes and I'll use a bic thank you. Already sent the first one in to be repaired. Ha, they just change the guts and send it back. Still does the same dam thing.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Sooner or later yer gonna want an *Old Boy*.
Might as well get it now. You'll never regret it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't stop now, Hermit; I'm starting to get convinced...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Don't stop now, Hermit; I'm starting to get convinced...


I have two; *I love em.*
Buy one *now*!! :eyebrows:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cherrymax said:


> Not at all happy with my zippo. Dries up too fast. Never ready to light when I'm ready to smoke, always gotta go fuel it up again. When I exhaust the one can of zippo fluid, into a box it goes and I'll use a bic thank you. Already sent the first one in to be repaired. Ha, they just change the guts and send it back. Still does the same dam thing.


Its the new fluid. Tastes less, evaporates more.

Try this - after filling, take a dab of vaseline on fingertip. Run along the seam (where the insert fits into case) all around, so it fills in the gap. Close cap. Wipe off. It will last 10x longer now.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

cherrymax said:


> Not at all happy with my zippo. Dries up too fast. Never ready to light when I'm ready to smoke, always gotta go fuel it up again.


I agree. The only time I use my Zippo (fluid) insert is when backpacking above 9,000 feet. Otherwise, I use butane lighters.

I really like the Thunderbird (made in America) butane insert for Zippo's. For folks who don't have a Zippo case, you can buy the T-bird case and lighter. Vector Lighters I like the soft, directional flame of the T-Bird. Flame height is adjustable (via adjusting screw on bottom of insert) and you can see fluid level if you hold the insert up to a light just right.

Another lighter I really like is an Imco G77R, around $13.00, I think. You can see fluid level through the clear, flame height adjuster. It has a soft, angled flame and is ideal for pipe lighting. The downside is that the flint wheels seem to wear out quickly. They'll spark (and, yes, I do clean the flint wheels) but not enough to light. I can put the striker assembly from a new G77R into a malfunctioning lighter and it lights first time, every time. I think my local B&M has a card of Imco's that have flint wheels that are soft. The owner has used one Imco for 5-6 years with no problems. I think I just lucked into a bad run of flint wheels.

"Cherrymax"? You're not an aircraft mechanic or airplane builder, are you?


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Its the new fluid. Tastes less, evaporates more.
> 
> Try this - after filling, take a dab of vaseline on fingertip. Run along the seam (where the insert fits into case) all around, so it fills in the gap. Close cap. Wipe off. It will last 10x longer now.


I've also read where folks use "Chapstick" which would be less messy, I'd guess. I've not tried either method.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

WyoBob said:


> I agree. The only time I use my Zippo (fluid) insert is when backpacking above 9,000 feet. Otherwise, I use butane lighters.
> 
> I really like the Thunderbird (made in America) butane insert for Zippo's. For folks who don't have a Zippo case, you can buy the T-bird case and lighter. Vector Lighters I like the soft, directional flame of the T-Bird. Flame height is adjustable (via adjusting screw on bottom of insert) and you can see fluid level if you hold the insert up to a light just right.
> 
> ...


 Well as a matter of fact, yes. Thanks RJ for the suggestion. Unfortunately, I have already tried the vaseline around the bottom trick and it didn't work. I think I will try the Thunderbird insert.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Zippo for me. Solid, cheap, reliable and lots of cool shells.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Vector pipe insert in a zippo shell works great!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Thunderbird insert is on the way. WooHoo!! Now the lighter will be ready to fire when I'm ready!!:woohoo:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm curious; does anyone know what the difference between the Old Boy and the Classico lines are? They look the same in the photos I've seen.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

The flame on the Classico goes straight up instead of the angled flame of the Old Boy. It also doesn't have the tamper built in.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops. So much for that; thanks for the info!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkC just buy the old boy already for cripe's sake. I have one, never failed on me except on breezy days.
I'm thinking of getting that thunderbird pipe insert since I have a couple of zippos laying around
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well...if Troy says I should...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, one Chromium Vertical IM Corona Old Boy is on the way... 


Why do I come to this site when I know it's just going to cost me money in the long run?


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

what about the type that has the flame that looks like a jet flame?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Sblumberjack said:


> what about the type that has the flame that looks like a jet flame?


Don't use a torch lighter with a pipe. I made that mistake and it will scorch the rim badly and if you aren't careful damage the bowl.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Don't use a torch lighter with a pipe. I made that mistake and it will scorch the rim badly and if you aren't careful damage the bowl.


I almost bought one, thanks for the heads up


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Okay, one Chromium Vertical IM Corona Old Boy is on the way...
> 
> Why do I come to this site when I know it's just going to cost me money in the long run?


You do want to play with the big boys in the sandbox right Mark, that's why hahahha
troy


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

inxs_piper said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the online forums and fairly new to pipe smoking (a year or so). I have a question, for all of you about pipe lights. Which ones are good and which ones should I not even give a second thought?.....money is tight and I don't want to waste it on a crappy lights that's only gonna work twice.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


I haven't read the other replies yet, but I would say STAY AWAY from the "old boy" style lighters from IM Corona and Xikar. They're a pain in the ASS to light I find. There's no real easy way to flip up the cap with one hand, and the way the flint roller that you flick is positioned, it's hard to swipe with your thumb. The flint roller that you roll your thumb across is so close to being flush with the body of the lighter, my thumb often slides across it without turn it. *This lighter here* is the best one for pipes that I've used. You turn down the flame to a low jet, and you can angle it inside the pipe lighting all the tobacco including along the sides. The problem with the light *I* have is that it doesn't refill smoothly. Shoots butane out all over the place while doing so. Mine might have been that one in a thousand with a crappy refill nozzle, who knows.

But I just got my *Xikar Pipeline lighter* and after using it last night, I can honestly say I don't like it. VERY glad I didn't spend 3X as much on the IM Corona version. Don't like the hand movement required to flip the cap, don't like the position of the flint striker. And even though the flame comes out at a 45 degree angle, it's still not great for aiming the flame.

My advice: a jet lighter, set to low, and one with a nozzle that sticks out somewhat so you can get it into the bowl.

I'm going to try a zippo pipe lighter next. I have 3 zippos already, just none with the pipe insert. I've always liked Zippos.

EDIT: Ok, I read a couple replies on this page, and some say stay away from jet lighters. Sure you'll scorch your rim if you dont' have it turned down, or put the actual jet part onto your bowl. That's why you turn it down, and DON'T put the jet part onto the bowl. There's 2 parts of the flame. There's the brighter blue pointed jet part, and there's a softer part around it. It's so EASY to do without not burning any part of the pipe when it's turned down... not sure why people seem to have problems with these types of lighters. Although, if you're using a jet lighter without an extended nozzle it would be much harder. I'm just speaking for experience with the one *I* have, which has that extended nozzle.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

A lighter I would REALLY like to get my hands on is the one in this video:

YouTube - ‪Maniac Tries New Tobacco - 6Nov09‬‏

Have no idea what it's called nor have I ever seen it for sale on any site.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks you for all the good comments on our lighters. I rep for Savinelli. We make the Old Boy and Classico. To date, the Ill Corona line has the best track record of any. That being said, any lighter can have a lifetime warranty, the trick is not to need it.

I bought both cigar and pipe lighters, I have made the mistake of buying too cheap, then the next level and the next. They always end up breaking, and I wound up spending more than if I had bought a good lighter in the beginning.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

z0diac said:


> I haven't read the other replies yet, but I would say STAY AWAY from the "old boy" style lighters from IM Corona and Xikar. They're a pain in the ASS to light I find. There's no real easy way to flip up the cap with one hand, and the way the flint roller that you flick is positioned, it's hard to swipe with your thumb. The flint roller that you roll your thumb across is so close to being flush with the body of the lighter, my thumb often slides across it without turn it.


I dunno...I just got mine today and did a quick flip and light with one hand the first time out of the box.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I dunno...I just got mine today and did a quick flip and light with one hand the first time out of the box.


I will be buying one of these at some point. They get rave reviews as long as your not smoking in the wind. lol


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I dunno...I just got mine today and did a quick flip and light with one hand the first time out of the box.


I have no issues lighting the Xikar or IM Corona with one hand either. I wonder if yours is defective in some way. :dunno:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

it's easy to light the old boy with one hand, flip the cap, and strike the striker. My old boy is a joy, I knew I wanted something that was gonna last, not something cheap heheh.
But I'm curious bout using a torch lighter, I know the Germans use torch lighters to light their pipes. hmmmm
troy


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

laloin said:


> But I'm curious bout using a torch lighter, I know the Germans use torch lighters to light their pipes. hmmmm
> troy


Common "pipe wisdom" says not to use torch lighters. Over the last year I've experimented with a 3 burner butane on a couple of my cobs. The 3 burner works very well when using the "Frank Method" of loading a pipe.

I can see why folks might not want to chance using a torch lighter on a fine briar or meer but I haven't noticed that the rims on my cobs look any different from the ones that I use a soft flame on. The torch works very well lighting a pipe in the wind and for very quick touch up lights while driving. BTW, some 3 burner's shoot the flame straight down and some angle to where I think they would scorch the bowl.

I also like the Thunderbird butane insert in a Zippo case and the Imco G77R (though I've had problems with the wheel wearing out. I suspect a bad "run" in production.)


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I was gifted a Nibo IM Corona knockoff a few weeks back and it didnt light and the thumb wheel was so smooth it was hard to even strike. The trusty dremel fixed the wheel nicely but still no light. After changing out flints to zippo flints it works perfectly. Rover3013(walter) has the monarch version which are very nice for the money but he also has the xixar which really seems better made. I would have to say the Monarch is a great bang for the buck IM Corona knockoff for 20.00


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

you guys convinced me. I took the plunge for a pipe zippo and also ordered the thunderbird butane insert as well. will see how it works out.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

some awesome lighters i am going to look up soon.


But, I just purchased a Jetline. Has a lifetime warranty but seems to go out of gas pretty quick and sometimes does not light after you fill it. Has anyone used these kind of lighters before?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> some awesome lighters i am going to look up soon.
> 
> But, I just purchased a Jetline. Has a lifetime warranty but seems to go out of gas pretty quick and sometimes does not light after you fill it. Has anyone used these kind of lighters before?


I've had a couple of these for cigars (I hope you wont use this on your pipes!). One of them (don't remember which brand) I've had since 1997-1998 and it still works. Several others just stopped working and I threw them away.

The main problem with these torch lighters is that the lighter components are quite cheap and can get clogged very easily, especially when using inexpensive butane refills. They will get clogged to the point where they stop working. You have to clean these somehow like maybe soaking in alcohol and scrubbing with toothbrush.

If you want a good torch lighter, take a look at Windmill lighters. They are made very ruggedly out of PC and come in a variety of shapes and colors.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but a few weeks ago I got the Vector KGM Colt.

It's working great so far and the design allows it to go into the bowl a bit so a little wind won't blow it out even though it's a soft flame. It includes pipe tools, which is pretty cool.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a pipe Zippo with Zippo fluid. I've considered getting the Vector insert, but I really don't need it.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a gold St Dupont I purchased in Paris a loooong time ago. It is set up with a pipe "nozzle" on top to give out an angled flame. I also have a chrome old boy corona which is a great bargain. In the car I tend to use a Bic or matches.

IMO zippos are for lighting camp fires and not much else. Even for lighting cigarettes, the taste of the butane is overwhelming. The new insert mentioned above sounds like an interesting option though. 

As far as torch lighters, i only use them for cigs or cigars when lighting outside. Never for pipes as they toast the rim if you are not extra careful. 

MrR


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've recently made the switch from Bics. My first few weeks with the Old Boy were a bit of a disappointment, but I think I've corrected all my mistakes (trying to turn the wheel with the wrong part; much easier with the metal rather than the flint striker!, plus having the fuel turned up too high so I thought it wouldn't light), which also helped with my Jobon. So now it's the Jobon away from home and the Old Boy at home. With a stash of Bics that I guess are now emergency back ups.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

MrRogers said:


> IMO zippos are for lighting camp fires and not much else. Even for lighting cigarettes, the taste of the butane is overwhelming.


The new fuel is much better, little to no taste other than the burning tobacco.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

get a bunch of the Bic lighters and toss in your cars, jackets, etc.. in case you forget your Old Boy.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The new fuel is much better, little to no taste other than the burning tobacco.


That's been my experience as well. Likewise with cigars. I was on the "butane or mortal sin" bandwagon until I tried a Zippo with Zippo fluid.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

My Vector Gladius has never let me down. Well, untill it hid in the couch for nearly a year! At less than $50 it doesnt break the bank either.


----------

